# Puke on Southwest (or am I just spoiled by Alaska Air)



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2013)

So, DW is flying Southwest Seattle to San Diego, transfer in Oakland. I drop her off at SEA  about 2:45 for her 5 pm flight. About 6:00 pm I get a call from her letting me know that her flight hasn't left because of mechanical problems.  SWA is  saying they can get her to OAK, but they haven't said if they can get her to SAN this evening. She tells them that doesn't work; if they can't get her to SAN tonight, don't send her to OAK but rebook her in the morning.

Shortly afterward, they get the problem fixed, and they assure her that even though she won't make her original connection, they will get her on the next flight OAK to SAN, which is also their last flight OAK - SAN for the day.  They specifically say they will hold the plane at OAK for the nine passengers who are heading to SAN. So she gets on the plane.

You can see where this is headed.  When she lands in OAK, the flight she was supposed to be on wasn't held.  So they put her up in the Days Inn  the Oakland Airport. Now, if you were to Google _"dumpy hotels near Oakland Airport"_ the Days Inn wouldn't show up on page 1 of the search results.  But it might show up on page 3 or 4. It's certainly not the place I would put someone up after I just finished screwing them over.  But there she is. 

****

She's on Southwest because DD got her the tickets as a Southwest Rapid Rewards award.  For myself, I seldom fly Southwest out of Seattle because for the flying I do Alaska is almost invariably no more expensive than SW (and often cheaper) and then I get the FF perks on top of that.  I know that there have been times when Alaska has held a flight I've already boarded on the ground while they were awaiting a delayed connecting flight. Frustrating as it might be to sit on the ground, I've thought about how nice that is for the connecting passengers, and I've then appreciated that they were holding the plane.    

So, just in case I needed it, I have another reminder of why I prefer Alaska to Southwest.


----------



## presley (May 24, 2013)

I hate the seating on SW.  I recently flew with them and our group of 16, mostly teens, all had to sit in middle.  For some reason the groups of people who boarded before us decided to sit window/aisle, even though they were traveling together.  I had some bad breath ones who wanted to talk to each other over my seat, even though they didn't want to sit next to each other.  SW sucks.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

Sorry your wife had a bad experience with Southwest. They truly are my airline of choice when they fly the routes I need.  In fact I'm leaving tomorrow on a flight to Branson, MO.  Usually fly into Springfield when I visit my family, but now that SW flies into Branson, that's who I'll be flying.

Love the ease of their website, no charges for checked baggage, the ease (and no cost) of making changes, and the wonderful reps I've spoken to on the phone when I've had the need.


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2013)

presley said:


> I hate the seating on SW.  I recently flew with them and our group of 16, mostly teens, all had to sit in middle.  For some reason the groups of people who boarded before us decided to sit window/aisle, even though they were traveling together.  I had some bad breath ones who wanted to talk to each other over my seat, even though they didn't want to sit next to each other.  SW sucks.


On other airlines people often reserve the aisle/window when they are travelling together.  Don't see much difference here.  

All 16 in your group must have been pretty low in the boarding order if they were _all _in middle seats.  Two solutions:  1) check in online right at 24 hrs out, or 2) Pay the small charge to get the higher-priority boarding.  I've flown several times w/ SW and have never had to sit in the middle -- it can be avoided with a little planning.

Kurt


----------



## buzglyd (May 24, 2013)

There is a reason Oakland is called Bagdad by the Bay.

In those situations, I'll immediately demand a different routing or even a different airport. I want to get as close to home as possible.

I'll tell them to fly me to Orange County or LAX or wherever. I'll rent a car and drive if I have to.

Mechanicals happen.


----------



## DebBrown (May 24, 2013)

I don't like the seating because it just adds more stress to my day.  I don't need to be worried about whether my family can sit together.  Sure, it usually works out but I still feel stressed about it.  Travel is hard enough.

Plus... I usually get upgraded to first class on AA.  

Deb


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> There is a reason Oakland is called Bagdad by the Bay.
> 
> In those situations, I'll immediately demand a different routing or even a different airport. I want to get as close to home as possible.
> 
> ...



The issue isn't the mechanicals.  It's assuring people that they will hold the connecting flight, then failing to do so.

If they're not going to hold the connection, then don't  put the people on the plane, or give them the choice of spending the night in Oakland or rebooking the flight for the next day.

And, of course, since this is Southwest, there isn't the option for them to reroute someone on a different airline.


----------



## capital city (May 24, 2013)

Pay the extra $5 for priority boarding. Problem solved for those that don't want a middle seat.


----------



## timeos2 (May 24, 2013)

Rochester is new to the Southwest system (as part of the takeover of Air Tran) although I have used SW out of Buffalo as often they offered the best fare (even with the 60 mile drive to the airport).  

It is tough to be too "down" on them when the average fare to Orlando in Rochester is over $300 - Air Tran had climbed to $220 average near the end and SW comes in at $179!  Second is JetBlue at $220 but to use them requires a stopover at NYC (they stopped their direct flights to Orlando - boo!).

I regularly obtain the seat(s) I like provided I remember to check in the prior day.  Even when I've been in the dreaded "c" group I've had better seats than the leftovers used to be under assigned seating. And they still serve peanuts in flight. 

Maybe if Alaskan served Rochester I'd prefer them but for now it's SW (or Jet Blue) until someone better comes along.


----------



## Ken555 (May 24, 2013)

capital city said:


> Pay the extra $5 for priority boarding. Problem solved for those that don't want a middle seat.



I believe it's $10. And, they also now sell the real priority boarding (the first 15 spots - A1-A15) for $40. 

I agree with most of you. A little planning is all it takes for a nice seat on Southwest. Generally their flights are good. When traveling with others, I also find flying SW to be more stressful due to the seating...but usually it works out. There are middle seats on all airplanes, so either you know about your poor seat assignment in advance, typically, or just when you board the plane - neither option is ideal, but then so is the middle seat itself.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 24, 2013)

I learned the hard way that, when stuck, find another hotel than the one the airline is going to stick you in. On occasion it's acceptable but on average they're less than desirable.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> I learned the hard way that, when stuck, find another hotel than the one the airline is going to stick you in. On occasion it's acceptable but on average they're less than desirable.



Whenever Alaska has put me up it's always been a pretty decent place - usually the same one they have for their crews.  So Doubletree, Sheraton, Hilton, etc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Whenever Alaska has put me up it's always been a pretty decent place - usually the same one they have for their crews.  So Doubletree, Sheraton, Hilton, etc.



I have been "voluntarily bumped" via Southwest and got the same hotel as the flight crew(s). At least 3 times in the past 18 months.


----------



## HatTrick (May 24, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> There is a reason Oakland is called Bagdad by the Bay.



"Baghdad-by-the-Bay" refers to San Francisco, not Oakland. It was coined by Herb Caen who, in 1949, released a collection of essays under that title.


----------



## timeos2 (May 24, 2013)

I guess I've been lucky. I've only been bumped requiring overnight stay 5 or 6 times I can recall. 3 were by USAir & all three times at the Embassy Suites (no complaint).  The other 3 were Jet Blue, Air Tran & United. The only bad one was Jet Blue. Although it was a Sheriton Hotel it was isolated, we had no transportation & got stuck eating there. It was a "restaurant" we NEVER would have picked & they refused to pay for the meal as "you would have eaten somewhere anyway".  Air Tran was a Double Tree & United a La Quinta. Those were fine.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2013)

I have had Delta refuse me boarding while the plane was at the gate because the door was closed. They offered a voucher for like a Quality Inn, and when I went to the curb where the shuttles stop, I found I could use the voucher at any of them, so I went to Radisson. Voucher accepted.


----------



## SeniorTraveler68 (May 24, 2013)

SouthWest is the ATT of airlines. 

Sure their a gigantic, prolific juggernaut but every time I've flown with them I've gotten the feeling that they don't particularly care that I am on board their plane. They seem really indifferent to their customerbase because they know that they are the only option for a lot of people.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2013)

SeniorTraveler68 said:


> Sure their a gigantic, prolific juggernaut but every time I've flown with them I've gotten the feeling that they don't particularly care that I am on board their plane.



I couldn't disagree more. When I fly SW, I feel that the employees are genuinely happy that Li'l ol' me is on their plane, something I can't say about USwear, Delta, and Untied.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I couldn't disagree more. When I fly SW, I feel that the employees are genuinely happy that Li'l ol' me is on their plane, something I can't say about USwear, Delta, and Untied.



Totally agree.  As I said before SW is my airline of choice.

BTW, Early Bird Check In is now $12.50, it just went up.  Still worth it to me.  Most of the time I fly using points now.


----------



## tiel (May 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I couldn't disagree more. When I fly SW, I feel that the employees are genuinely happy that Li'l ol' me is on their plane, something I can't say about USwear, Delta, and Untied.



Agree totally.  We choose SW when we can.  But I am disappointed to hear they didn't hold the 2nd flight as promised and then didn't make better overnight arrangements for her.  I would have expected better treatment.


----------



## Ken555 (May 24, 2013)

tiel said:


> I would have expected better treatment.



I think you could say that about most large companies. Unfortunately, cost trumps all.


----------



## PigsDad (May 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I couldn't disagree more. When I fly SW, I feel that the employees are genuinely happy that Li'l ol' me is on their plane, something I can't say about USwear, Delta, and Untied.



Agreed.  Most of the time, SW flight attendants look and act like they actually want to be there, and are having a good time.  I can rarely say that about the majors.

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (May 24, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Agreed.  Most of the time, SW flight attendants look and act like they actually want to be there, and are having a good time.  I can rarely say that about the majors.



I was on a United flight to Maui recently and we had a young crew that was great. Two seats from me was a flight attendant from JetBlue who agreed it was unusual, but there was no problem (other than the crew first thought we were going to a different city...but the pilot knew where he was going...). They were good, prompt, and seemed generally happy to be there.

The return flight was crewed by senior citizens, obviously with lots of seniority. They were impolite, slow to provide service (I think the drink cart took an hour to get through coach), and certainly didn't provide any incentive to return to United. 

I don't care how old the staff is, but I would appreciate them all treating customers with respect, perform their jobs timely and generally make people feel welcome. My outbound flight felt more like Southwest or Virgin, with the casualness and good service provided. I can't say the same about the return flight.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

Isn't Southwest employee owned?


----------



## Dori (May 24, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I couldn't disagree more. When I fly SW, I feel that the employees are genuinely happy that Li'l ol' me is on their plane, something I can't say about USwear, Delta, and Untied.



I totally aggre with Passepartout. We drive 3 hours from Toronto to Buffalo so we can fly SW. Their customer service is great (On air Canada, the ONLY way to contact Customer Service, is via e-mail. Then you get a standard reply that rarely addresses your complaint). 

Although many don't like their boarding procedures, we find them very civilized and orderly.

I'm sorry your wife had such an unpleasant experience.

Dori


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So, just in case I needed it, I have another reminder of why I prefer Alaska to Southwest.



So back to the original post, which was something like "puke on Southwest".  While unfortunate, and not something I'd expect from SW, this could have happened with just about any carrier.  Well maybe not your beloved Alaska (which my dh wouldn't fly for years due to the problems with their planes).  But, I digress.  If this is the only bad experience you've had I think it's a bit harsh to puke on them just yet.  But, that's your perogative.  :ignore:


----------



## bogey21 (May 24, 2013)

I started flying SW when they only served 3 cities in Texas and was a loyal customer for years.  As they grew in size the bean counters gradually  took control and the airline slowly began to deteriorate.  The last straw for me was when they changed their Frequent Flyer Program.  I stopped flying SW totally to show my displeasure.

George


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> I stopped flying SW totally to show my displeasure.
> 
> George



I think if I stopped flying an airline because of changes to their ff program I wouldn't be flying at all any more.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2013)

Luanne said:


> So back to the original post, which was something like "puke on Southwest".  While unfortunate, and not something I'd expect from SW, this could have happened with just about any carrier.  Well maybe not your beloved Alaska (which my dh wouldn't fly for years due to the problems with their planes).  But, I digress.  If this is the only bad experience you've had I think it's a bit harsh to puke on them just yet.  But, that's your perogative.  :ignore:



Yeah - I guess I was overly harsh.  I was (and still am) upset at how they jerked my wife around.


----------



## bogey21 (May 24, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I think if I stopped flying an airline because of changes to their ff program I wouldn't be flying at all any more.



Taking my business away is the only way I know to show my displeasure.  I once owned 4 Marriott Weeks.  I sold all four when they arbitrarily changed their Rental and Resale Programs to my detriment.

George


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> I once owned 4 Marriott Weeks.  I sold all four when they arbitrarily changed their Rental and Resale Programs to my detriment.
> 
> George



Boy, that'll teach 'em. I bet the bean counters just about tossed their cookies over that.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> Taking my business away is the only way I know to show my displeasure.  I once owned 4 Marriott Weeks.  I sold all four when they arbitrarily changed their Rental and Resale Programs to my detriment.
> 
> George



And did they change anything?


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah - I guess I was overly harsh.  I was (and still am) upset at how they jerked my wife around.



I don't blame you.  Just curious, who is more upset, you or your wife?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I don't blame you.  Just curious, who is more upset, you or your wife?



She doesn't show her upset very much - tends to be an apathist.  So she sometimes gets taken advantage of.  And hen she stews about that.  

So to answer your question, I don't know. We're both upset, but in our own ways.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2013)

The fact is, flying today for the average person who can't fly first class stinks. I know the past is the past, but I remember back when I was 17 yrs. old and flew for the first time from NY to Puerto Rico on a 747 jumbo jet. The seats were wide- 3 rows, the meals were fabulous; the flight attendants, called stewardesses in those days, smiled and made people feel special. There was a grand piano and bar in the back of the plane.You bought your ticket, showed up and checked your bags and that was it! Wonderful. I believe it was either Pan Am or TWA- not sure.

My last experience flying United Newark to Scotland had delays; the flight attendants never smiled. Immediately when I boarded the plane I felt claustrophobic- we were squeezed tightly into the seats-very uncomfortable. Meals were horrible. You have to worry about showing up 2-3 hours ahead, luggage weight and check-in fees, and what you can pack and all kinds of crap. Every time I start think about planning another trip, I immediately get an pit in my stomach thinking of what has to go into it. That's when I opt for a road trip to my home resort or a nearby state within 6-8 hours drive!


----------



## bogey21 (May 25, 2013)

Luanne said:


> And did they change anything?



Yeah, they created DC Points, but I know that is not your point.  The benefit I received was (1) selling at a profit before the Weeks I owned lost considerable value, and (2) not having to worry about what they would change next.

George


----------



## bogey21 (May 25, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Boy, that'll teach 'em. I bet the bean counters just about tossed their cookies over that.


 
I'm sure they didn't know, and if they had, they wouldn't have cared.  My point is simply that I will do everything I can not to do business with any company that screws me over.  I understand that others may just shrug their shoulders  and move on.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not me.

George


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> The fact is, flying today for the average person who can't fly first class stinks. I know the past is the past, but I remember back when I was 17 yrs. old and flew for the first time from NY to Puerto Rico on a 747 jumbo jet. The seats were wide- 3 rows, the meals were fabulous; the flight attendants, called stewardesses in those days, smiled and made people feel special. There was a grand piano and bar in the back of the plane.You bought your ticket, showed up and checked your bags and that was it! Wonderful. I believe it was either Pan Am or TWA- not sure.



I remember those days too!!!

I could fly from St. Louis (where I was in school) to Minneapolis on Braniff on student fare - 2/3 nrmal fare and a confirmed seat. It cost me about $100 each way.

After I graduated I moved to California, where PSA was flying between San Francisco and Los Angeles (almost the same distance as STL-MSP) for $19, each way.

To this day, more than 40 years later, you can still buy a plane ticket from the Bay Area to Los Angeles for less than that 1971 fare between St. Louis and Minneapolis.

But, hey, we did have great service.


----------



## mtwingcpa (May 25, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So, just in case I needed it, I have another reminder of why I prefer Alaska to...



Living in the Seattle area, I'm also a big fan of Alaska Airlines. I've flown them dozens of times (perhaps over a hundred) in the past several years with a minimum of problems. About the only time they've failed to get me where I'm going is when airports where completely closed due to weather (or earthquakes!). 

But in recent times I've needed to book other airlines when trying to fly east from my home-away-from-home in central California, and have experienced nothing but hassles: delayed or cancelled flights for no particular reason, missed connections, and generally mediocre service. I'm now to a point of wanting to first fly back to Seattle on Alaska, so that I can then get a direct flight on Alaska from there. Or in the alternative, DRIVE!


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2013)

Just wanted to update on my recent trip from Albuquerque to Branson on Southwest.  It was fabulous.  On time, pleasant flight attendants.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## artringwald (May 30, 2013)

When my BIL and wife were flying from Philadelphia to join us in Kauai, they flew first class on Delta with a connection in Salt Lake City. Their first flight was delayed and landed in Salt Lake City 15 minutes before their connecting flight took off. Since their flight was late, Delta took the liberty of giving away their seats.  They put them on another flight, but all the first class seats were gone, so the best they could do was give them 3 coach seats for the two of them and free drinks (my BIL doesn't drink). They arrived in Kauai late, angry and stressed. Oddly enough their luggage arrived on the original flight.


----------

